# Hot Trannys



## BillHicksFan (May 7, 2011)

Does it make you gay? If there's a fine line, which is gayer? 

A) Banging a hot tranny from behind and feeling you balls collide with hers during every thrust?

                                              OR

B) Fucking a good looking chick who was once feminine however she is starting to get that masculine, hard-faced look about her due to years on testosterone use?

The tranny is beautiful and feminine in every way however she is sporting an 8 inch cock that puts you to shame.

The genuine women has an enlarged vagina and has bleached blonde hair, breast implants and one giant vein running down both arms.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

So the best of both worlds would be a jacked tranny?


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> So the best of both worlds would be a jacked tranny?


If you wanted a jacked tranny then you may as well just be gay.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> If you wanted a jacked tranny then you may as well just be gay.


 
I think it's a grey area, subject to it's very own fetish . . a little like goats


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

So transgender goats would be in a catagory of their own. Interesting.


----------



## Retlaw (May 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I think it's a grey area, subject to it's very own fetish . . a little like goats



 I dont see a problem with the TG....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 8, 2011)

I don't know. I'd bang the hell out of Jamie Clayton, who was not only a man at one time, but was recently voted as the Second Most Beautiful Girl in New York by New York Observer magazine. She also had the full surgury and is functioning as a woman with the ability to have vaginal orgasms too!








YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2011)

Call me gay but i'd have to fuck Miss Clayton too...


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 8, 2011)

Yeah. That dude is pretty hot. I'd do him. 

What about trans-gender goats


----------



## LightBearer (May 8, 2011)

Bailey jay


----------



## adrien (May 8, 2011)

^^^id hit it


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (May 8, 2011)

i wanna see a pic of a doc made pussy! they took tits and made them bigger and better, so what does a man made pussy look like and better yet how does it work


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

Keep postin' those hot trannys. If only most girls would go to these lengths to look hot we wouldn't need to outsource.

Where's BMW when you need him.


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2011)

option A is definitely gayer. When ever two sets of nuts touch it is very gay


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> option A is definitely gayer. When ever two sets of nuts touch it is very gay




What if she was really, really cute?


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What if she was really, really cute?



gay is gay. no to the nuts touching and no to the butt sex. just me,  but to each their own. if you wanna bang a tranny you don't need permission. you are an adult. go to southeast asia. plenty of them there.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> gay is gay. no to the nuts touching and no to the butt sex. just me, but to each their own. if you wanna bang a tranny you don't need permission. you are an adult. go to southeast asia. plenty of them there.


 
I pretty sure he already knows SE Asia like the palm of his hand


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 8, 2011)

B you fucking dumbass


----------



## Pork Chop (May 8, 2011)

LMAO!!!   do what you gotta do but dont kiss and tell bro, lol.....


----------



## CellarDoor (May 8, 2011)

Ball bumping makes you gay.  Just sayin.....


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ball bumping makes you gay.  Just sayin.....



JFC, I've never experienced this ^^^ but I imagine that it would happen.


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I pretty sure he already knows SE Asia like the palm of his hand



repped my good man


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

Ball bumping and french kissing your momma goes together!  Takes a sick mo-fo to do either in my opinion...


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 9, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Ball bumping and french kissing your momma goes together!  Takes a sick mo-fo to do either in my opinion...




Sounds to me like you could do with some tranny lovin'. She might even make your day and stick it in your pooper.


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

Exit hole only bro!  No tranny for me!


----------



## laddergoat (May 9, 2011)

its just like anything else, how do ya know if u like it if u dont try it? but then again there is a lot of shit i dont like and i wont try to even see if i like it. i can tell you from a females point of view i would find a trannies much more to be much more hotter that a muscle bound bitch. there is a point where women should draw the line on body building, but thats just me. BTW im kinda suprised more men wouldn't do the tranny, he/she is trying to be femanine while the actual chic seems to be trying to be a dude. besides who doesnt like to butt do it!? if i were a dude it would be option A hands down, though i would do all i could so our nuts wouldnt touch


----------



## Crono1000 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

wow....ummmm i dont know what to say to this...lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2011)

adrien said:


> wow....ummmm i dont know what to say to this...lol



Ummm..... I think you do


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Ummm..... I think you do



and whats that??? lol


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 9, 2011)

B


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 10, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> gay is gay. no to the nuts touching and no to the butt sex. just me,  but to each their own. if you wanna bang a tranny you don't need permission. you are an adult. go to southeast asia. plenty of them there.



Is it still a black and white scenario bio-chem? If you were on a desert island...


----------



## grynch888 (May 10, 2011)

yikes. this is some messed up shit. lol


----------



## dogsoldier (May 26, 2011)

I think he/she said that he/she had surgery in the vid.  Boobs, pussy is she still a guy in drag or a real female?  If he/she has the equipment and likes only guys, is she/he still a homo?


----------



## easymoney (May 26, 2011)

That blonde pic is Fabio's fucked up little brother by another daddy.  They call him "Lil Dickey!"


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## bio-chem (May 26, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Is it still a black and white scenario bio-chem? If you were on a desert island...



yup, always black and white. i don't care what your longitude and latitude are, nuts touching nuts is a no no


----------



## cg89 (May 26, 2011)

if you say yes you are indeed a homo plain and simple...if it was a mistake as in you had no idea and then you found out...not good but not as bad as knowing...but i'd still murder the "thing" if it happened to me


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 27, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> yup, always black and white. i don't care what your longitude and latitude are, nuts touching nuts is a no no



What if there's no bumping of balls?


----------



## minimal (May 27, 2011)

this thread has got my penis confused


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 27, 2011)

I think if no balls touch than that's fine..god u got me hard this morning lmao


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What if there's no bumping of balls?



69ing a ladyboy?


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 27, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> I think if no balls touch than that's fine..god u got me hard this morning lmao



Oh?  I think I'd disagree with that.


----------



## Saney (May 27, 2011)

I lookin to bang a hot Tranny. Must I drive to NY just to find one?


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 27, 2011)

The guy on the far left isn't gay at all...


----------



## cg89 (May 27, 2011)

Gayest thread on Iron Mag ever?


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 27, 2011)

We are all friend here on iron mag its ok to be honest with eachother


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 27, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> The guy on the far left isn't gay at all...



This is what I was thinking, Hes just getting a load out


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2011)

where's all the tranny pics you fags!


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 27, 2011)

That is one hell of a dick train!!!


----------



## oufinny (May 27, 2011)

For talk of tranny's there is way to much gay penis pictures in here.  Shit, BillHicks should have plenty of pictures from his days in Asia to share.  And yes, there are some hot transgendered bitches, it is a whole other thing if you fuck them though.  Ball touching is gay, a line must be drawn.


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2011)

Lesbian Shemales - Latina sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## bio-chem (May 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What if there's no bumping of balls?



Let me be perfectly clear. 1 individual with XX and 1 individual with XY chromosome pairing is the only way it isn't gay. XX and XX is acceptable if both are hot and there is a video recording device present in the on position while in focus.


----------



## buddhaluv (May 27, 2011)

hahahah ^ sucks for the dude on the right. aint gettin no action whatsoever


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lesbian Shemales - Latina sex video - Tube8.com



now we're talking fucker, got any more?


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2011)

Shemale Star Shakira fucking her man bareback - Anal sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 27, 2011)

Michelly araujo - real tranny teens - XNXX.COM


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 27, 2011)

You still counting chromosomes, bio-chem?


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 27, 2011)

It Doesn't Get Better Than This - xHamster.com


----------



## cg89 (May 27, 2011)

not right...not right


----------



## SFW (May 28, 2011)

Incredible Blonde Shemale Fucked Blonde Baby. - Lesbian sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## Gena Marie (May 28, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ball bumping makes you gay.  Just sayin.....



I am with you on this issue.  I dick is a dick, sorry boys, you are all gay.  No worries, not judgement here 
Yup you too Prince


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2011)

Prince is gay?


----------



## minimal (May 28, 2011)




----------



## cg89 (May 28, 2011)

this should be deleted


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 28, 2011)

cg89 said:


> this should be deleted



You should take that up with the administrator.


----------



## cg89 (May 28, 2011)

chicks with dicks...no good


----------



## Imosted (May 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


>




Hmm, He-she is fucking hot!!!


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

Imosted said:


> i will fuck this one without a second thought



She's post op too. Trannies used to disgust me as there is a stereo-type that comes with them and admittedly, many are very unattractive.

I had already slept with a couple of them before finding out they'd had the chop so I got caught out without even knowing at the time. After finding out they were once a guy it came as a shock because I remember how beautiful they were. I wouldn't change it even if I could.
After living in Thailand you see what goes on and it becomes normal to be surrounded by ladyboys. Most guys don't even realise they are trans-gender and many work at the lobby at 5 start hotels and hold other respectable positions. Most do not even work in the sex industry.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2011)

you're the 1st here to admit to fkg trannies . . . most are in denial and probably fags . . cg89 for example


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you're the 1st here to admit to fkg trannies . . . most are in denial and probably fags . . cg89 for example



I noticed that for somebody who is dead against trans-genders cg89 seems to lurk in this thread a lot. He even managed to watch the tranny porn flicks _simply to pass judgement_.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2011)

. . back to tranny experiences, how do they lube up an inverted cock-cum-vagina?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 29, 2011)

chuck Palahniuk: Invisible monsters
Find out all you want to know about the man handed chicks w/wo dicks.


On a related note, what becomes of those hacked off johnsons? Pitched out to sea for fish food? Ah the circle of life.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

Extremely tight vaginas and genuinly painful for the recipient. At the time I had no idea they were of trans-gender. You'd love it Captn'.... however I'm pretty sure you already have. 

JFC, I deleted my rather long reply and chose to keep it as brief as possible.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Extremely tight vaginas and genuinly painful for the recipient. At the time I had no idea they were of trans-gender. You'd love it Captn'.... however I'm pretty sure you already have.
> 
> JFC, I deleted my rather long reply and chose to keep it as brief as possible.



 . . so it hurts them to fuck? Whats the incentive for them then?


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . so it hurts them to fuck? Whats the incentive for them then?



Maybe she was freshly operated on as she was scorching hot and she wouldn't have found it difficult to get laid. I don't know for sure. However I know that some give up all sexual gratification to become the gender that they prefer. 

She even had her adam's apple shaven and she was really shy in comparison to most other street ladyboys. Sucked me in however I'd do it again in a heartbeat and I'm not at all gay.


----------



## Imosted (May 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Maybe she was freshly operated on as she was scorching hot and she wouldn't have found it difficult to get laid. I don't know for sure. However I know that some give up all sexual gratification to become the gender that they prefer.
> 
> She even had her adam's apple shaven and she was really shy in comparison to most other street ladyboys. Sucked me in however I'd do it again in a heartbeat and I'm not at all gay.



I dont think that would make you gay anyways, if you think about it a transgender is officially a women. about a tranny not sure what it would be called.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

Imosted said:


> I dont think that would make you gay anyways, if you think about it a transgender is officially a women. about a tranny not sure what it would be called.



I'm not gonna lie, eventually some were sporting what appeared to be a "corn nut" however I was over the initial shock by then.   They were still extremely beautiful looking women and it was far from a gay act to be with them. 
I didn't go looking for it as I slept with well over 500 women yet only half a dozen ladyboys. They just happened to be extremely beautiful. Gay? No. Open minded? Probably the best description, but I can confidently say that all guys here would have done exactly the same if they were in the same situation. I know this from being with friends who were quite proud of their "score" despite them being heterosexual and from talking with these girls personally. They say that nobody ever leaves them in a rage of fury or disgust. They had no reason to lie to me.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2011)

I think the closet homo's would have an issue with it . . . others probably not. Be interesting to have a close up look at their bits


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2011)

I'd fuck a hot tranny. My only deal killers are that they can't have a dick bigger than  mine and they can't have a man voice. Other than that, I would have no problem shifting the sausage to the side and fucking his/her ass. Does that make me gay? Who gives a shit, I don't.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I think the closet homo's would have an issue with it . . . others probably not. Be interesting to have a close up look at their bits


You're right. If you are comfortable with your sexuality then you are able to see the situation for what it really is. 
 Running the amount of test that I'm currently running I've also aquired  an interest for a more close up look into their bits. As long as they're  post Op and they'd passed the "meet the parents" test then I'd be keen  to go down on them lol. They'd beat the majority of local girls in my area in both  personality and looks.



KelJu said:


> I'd fuck a hot tranny. My only deal killers are that they can't have a dick bigger than  mine and they can't have a man voice. Other than that, I would have no problem shifting the sausage to the side and fucking his/her ass. Does that make me gay? Who gives a shit, I don't.



This is coming from a man that doesn't give a fck about social stigmas and always remains true to himself. I wouldn't expect anything less from you KelJu.
 The deep voice and the big dick thing is a turning point for me also however I've never had to deal with it so who knows lol.


----------



## bio-chem (May 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> You still counting chromosomes, bio-chem?



I don't have to. I spent a couple years in southeast asia. Adams apple is a dead give away. I've seen enough trannies to  know what to look for. Thing is BillHicksFan you are gay. it's ok. be gay. don't try and rationalize it. you like to get fucked in the ass by a dudes junk. personally I have no interest in that, but to each their own


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I don't have to. I spent a couple years in southeast asia. Adams apple is a dead give away. I've seen enough trannies to  know what to look for. Thing is BillHicksFan you are gay. it's ok. be gay. don't try and rationalize it. you like to get fucked in the ass by a dudes junk. personally I have no interest in that, but to each their own



That's why they shave their adam's apple, bio-chem and if you have spent enough time in Thailand I know that you would have been fooled by some. If you have learned to pick them then that means you have learned by your _previous misjudgments._  Judging by what I have read in your previous threads you have stayed in the Philippines for some time and I can promise you that there would be very few transexuals there. I didn't see any during my time there. I've spent time all over S/E Asia and nothing comes close to thailand in terms of the population of ladyboys.

Claiming that the adam's apple "is a dead give away" clearly displays your vulnerability therefore if you have slept around in Thailand, you may as well join the rest of the western community who have gladly slept with one despite not having any idea, or maybe you knew but pretended not to have any idea. 

Also, bio-chem. If I was gay, believe me when I say that I would have no problem with that whatsoever, however I have no reason to lie to either you, myself or anybody else. Sleeping with a ladyboy such as the one in the picture you've used as an example and taking in the arse from another man are completely different scenarios but you know this. 
To be honest, you seem to be coming across quite frustrated. Could it be years of sexual tension building up inside of you mixed with some envy knowing that I'm free to do whatever I like sexually without any fear of judgement?

It just seems odd that you would accuse me being gay and enjoying cock in my arse simply for agknowledging that some of these women are beautiful. I've told a lot of friends this and nobody has ever accused me of being gay. I'm seriously starting to wonder about you.


----------



## Chubby (May 29, 2011)

cg89 said:


> chicks with dicks...no good


Better than chicks with plastic dicks.


----------



## bio-chem (May 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> That's why they shave their adam's apple, bio-chem and if you have spent enough time in Thailand I know that you would have been fooled by some. If you have learned to pick them then that means you have learned by your _previous misjudgments._  Judging by what I have read in your previous threads you have stayed in the Philippines for some time and I can promise you that there would be very few transexuals there. I didn't see any during my time there. I've spent time all over S/E Asia and nothing comes close to thailand in terms of the population of ladyboys.
> 
> Claiming that the adam's apple "is a dead give away" clearly displays your vulnerability therefore if you have slept around in Thailand, you may as well join the rest of the western community who have gladly slept with one despite not having any idea, or maybe you knew but pretended not to have any idea.
> 
> ...



I don't fuck men, so it's impossible for me to be gay. I'm attracted to women, plain and simple. Any time i've spent in SE asia was for a purpose other than sleeping around. I'm neither sexually frustrated nor am i envious of your status as a homosexual. 
This has nothing to do with judgement. If you fuck dudes then you are gay. plain and simple. you have admitted to fucking dudes therefore you are gay. the problem is you say you would have no problem with being gay, yet you admit to having sex with dudes. this is a very confusing thing to me. Im not judging you. you are free to do what you want in accordance with the law. do your thing and be safe. i could really care less. Just have the balls to call a spade a spade. don't hide from your sexuality. if you fuck dudes then you are gay.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 29, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Better than chicks with plastic dicks.



So how many of those have you been with?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'd fuck a hot tranny. My only deal killers are that they can't have a dick bigger than  mine and they can't have a man voice. Other than that, I would have no problem shifting the sausage to the side and fucking his/her ass. Does that make me gay? Who gives a shit, I don't.



If they're post op and super hot, then you can still claim str8ness.  But, if you have to shift junk out of the way and still go 4 it, then there may very well be some deep seated gheyness lurking beneath.  Although, 95% of the bros here would prolly still do it, just never admit it.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I don't fuck men, so it's impossible for me to be gay. I'm attracted to women, plain and simple. Any time i've spent in SE asia was for a purpose other than sleeping around. I'm neither sexually frustrated nor am i envious of your status as a homosexual.
> This has nothing to do with judgement. If you fuck dudes then you are gay. plain and simple. you have admitted to fucking dudes therefore you are gay. the problem is you say you would have no problem with being gay, yet you admit to having sex with dudes. this is a very confusing thing to me. Im not judging you. you are free to do what you want in accordance with the law. do your thing and be safe. i could really care less. Just have the balls to call a spade a spade. don't hide from your sexuality. if you fuck dudes then you are gay.


lol I lived there for years and I wasn't going without the company of women. I've had butt sex with females, does this also make me gay? If so what does it make her?
I've got friends who had their hearts shattered by these girls and I didn't have the heart to let them know they had infact fallen in love with a ladyboy in fear that I'd find them hanging by a noose in their hotel room. Having your heart broken is hard enough without finding out it was by a tranny. That would be too much more some guys to handle. 

Im not defending myself as there is no need to. I'm just trying to open your mind a little. If they look like a beautiful female then it cannot be gay.


----------



## Curt James (May 29, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> chuck Palahniuk: Invisible monsters
> Find out all you want to know about the man handed chicks w/wo dicks.
> 
> 
> On a related note, *what becomes of those hacked off johnsons?* Pitched out to sea for fish food? Ah the circle of life.



Forget where there was an epidemic of this behavior. The disgruntled wives apparently called the activity  "feeding the ducks".  

Edit: *Penis in the hands of an angry wife*

Jeebus!


----------



## bio-chem (May 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> lol I lived there for years and I wasn't going without the company of women. I've had butt sex with females, does this also make me gay? If so what does it make her?
> I've got friends who had their hearts shattered by these girls and I didn't have the heart to let them know they had infact fallen in love with a ladyboy in fear that I'd find them hanging by a noose in their hotel room. Having your heart broken is hard enough without finding out it was by a tranny. That would be too much more some guys to handle.
> 
> Im not defending myself as there is no need to. I'm just trying to open your mind a little. If they look like a beautiful female then it cannot be gay.



I've already defined gay. XY fucking XY is gay. you can spend all kinds of time in southeast asia and not fuck a dude. its really pretty easy. people do it all the time. just because it looks like a beautiful female doesn't make it so. again. to each there own. if you like to fuck dudes in the ass, then go fuck dudes in the ass. just recognize it does in fact make you gay.


----------



## Chubby (May 29, 2011)

What is tranny?  Do they look like shemale?  I know some shemales are beautiful with soft body.  Their voice is neither male nor female voice.  Sorry, if I asked a stupid question.


----------



## SFW (May 29, 2011)

I demand to know who that is in your Avi!!


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Forget where there was an epidemic of this behavior. The disgruntled wives apparently called the activity  "feeding the ducks".
> 
> Edit: *Penis in the hands of an angry wife*
> 
> Jeebus!



I cringe when I hear these stories as it nearly happened to a friend of mine. We were going to Bali and he thought it might be a good idea to bring his insecure, alcoholic and psychopathic girlfriend with him. Everytime she got drunk she went from Ms Jekyll to Ms Hyde within one drink and she would accuse him of screwing every girl that he'd talk to. (He was 55 years old)
She was sending him grey and wearing him down and he refused to tell her to GTFO despite me doing my best to convince him to send her home. One night she came into their hotel room drunk and tried to cut off his dick with a pair of sharp scissors! 
He tried to play it down by telling me "it was just a scratch" however there was what looked to be one litre of blood on the tiled floor. I nearly wanted to drown her at sea when he showed me the cut.
She knew I was pissed at her already for ruining his holiday and she avoided me for days after that. Eventually when I'd calmed down she came near me and vowed not to drink again. Hilarious as it sounds, it wasn't funny at the time as he came close to losing his pecker at the hands of some psycho bitch. 
Needless to say he ditched her at the airport when we arrived home. 



bio-chem said:


> I've already defined gay. XY fucking XY is gay. you can spend all kinds of time in southeast asia and not fuck a dude. its really pretty easy. people do it all the time. just because it looks like a beautiful female doesn't make it so. again. to each there own. if you like to fuck dudes in the ass, then go fuck dudes in the ass. just recognize it does in fact make you gay.



Yes, not only did you define gay but you also defined what was you believed was an acceptable form of homosexuality. I did have a laugh at you apparent double standards. I'm not sure whether you did that on purpose as a joke, or whether you were serious. 
If you ever go to Thailand while single I recommend you pack your labcoat and perform a full hormone analysis on your potential partner before advancing to second base, you're gonna need it. 



chobby192 said:


> What is tranny?  Do they look like shemale?  I know some shemales are beautiful with soft body.  Their voice is neither male nor female voice.  Sorry, if I asked a stupid question.



Ive only ever been with ones that sound like a women. 

Transsexualism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bio-chem (May 30, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> If you ever go to Thailand while single I recommend you pack your labcoat and perform a full hormone analysis on your potential partner before advancing to second base, you're gonna need it.



What kind of messed up places do you frequent? Holy hell dude. Thailand has a lot of lady boys. Maybe the highest concentration in the entire world, yet as a percentage of the population it is still very low. It is very easy to find an actual female in Thailand. If not then the population would collapse in a generation. LOL. If you were having that difficult a time finding an actual female over there to have relations with then you weren't trying *at all*. The only thing i can think of to explain your difficulty is a situation where you went to a tranny bar, looked around, said "i can't tell the difference, so i might as well fuck dudes this whole time I'm here" , and never continued to search for an actual chick.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 30, 2011)

I think there is a big difference between trans gender and chicks with dicks.  I don't judge either way, but I am sticking to what I said earlier, ball on ball action is gay, just as clit on clit action would be.


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2011)

Can anyone post here two pictures of tranny and shemale.  So that I can see what are the differences, please.


----------



## bio-chem (May 30, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I think there is a big difference between trans gender and chicks with dicks.  I don't judge either way, but I am sticking to what I said earlier, ball on ball action is gay, just as clit on clit action would be.



but clit on clit can be so hot to watch!


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2011)

I just watched shemale porn and tranny porn. But they both look alike. I thought : shemale = chick with a dick and tranny/transexual =man with pussy. Now I am more confused.


----------



## minimal (May 30, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I thought : shemale = chick with a dick and tranny =man with pussy. Now I am more confused.



you nailed it. (no pun)


----------



## Imosted (May 30, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I just watched shemale porn and tranny porn. But they both look alike. I thought : shemale = chick with a dick and tranny/transexual =man with pussy. Now I am more confused.



Shemale-tranny same thing=a man who have breasts,a penis and taking hormones to look and sound like a women.
transsexual= a man or a woman who had a surgery to become a full man or woman, a man having his penis surgically removed and made into a vagina(not sure about the real term for it)
or a woman who became a man.


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Shemale-tranny same thing=a man who have breasts,a penis and taking hormones to look and sound like a women.
> transsexual= a man or a woman who had a surgery to become a full man or woman, *a man having his penis surgically removed and made into a vagina(*not sure about the real term for it)
> or a woman who became a man.


Thanks for the explanation. it makes more sense now. But how it is possible for man to look like a woman by taking his ball (assuming they take it off) and dick. I can imagine Ronie Coleman walking around with a pussy.


----------



## Imosted (May 30, 2011)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9e5_1183280079
there you gohttp://www.ironmagazineforums.com/<object width=


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2011)

Imosted said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9e5_1183280079
> there you go


The link doesn't work.  It is taking me right back to this forum. I don't need to go back to this forum because I am already in here.  It is like trying to go back to home when I am already home.


----------



## Imosted (May 30, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> The link doesn't work.  It is taking me right back to this forum. I don't need to go back to this forum because I am already in here.  It is like trying to go back to home when I am already home.



not sure why it isnt working, just copy the link and then paste it on your browser, it will come up


----------



## minimal (May 30, 2011)

Imosted said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9e5_1183280079
> there you go


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2011)

Imosted said:


> not sure why it isnt working, just copy the link and then paste it on your browser, it will come up


Thanks, it worked.  I watched the entire surgery of that shemale.


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If they're post op and super hot, then you can still claim str8ness.  But, if you have to shift junk out of the way and still go 4 it, then there may very well be some deep seated gheyness lurking beneath.  Although, 95% of the bros here would prolly still do it, just never admit it.




There may in fact be gheyness lurking in me, but it isn't deep seated. I like a woman's face, body, voice, titties, pussy, and asshole. If a dude can can manage 5 out of 6, I'm down to try it. If that makes me gay, then I am gay. It can't be any worse than fucking an ugly bitch just because she has a pussy.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 30, 2011)

^^ Awesome 

"XY" Chromosome 
VVV
VV
V
















"XX" Chomosome 
VVV
VV
V





Asian girl does not understand your logic, bio-chem and thinks that you maybe a closet homo.
V






Now if you were stuck on a desert island with only these two people, who would you want to fuck?

Be honest now, bio-chem.


----------



## Chubby (May 30, 2011)

If you fuck that muscular guy with a bra, then your dick will break.


----------



## bio-chem (May 30, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Asian girl does not understand your logic, bio-chem and thinks you maybe a closet homo.
> Now if you were stuck on a desert island with only these two people, who would you want to fuck?
> 
> Be honest now, bio-chem.



So let me get this right. you fuck dudes, yet i'm a closet homo? 
What kind of logic is that?

I'm not fucking either of them. i find neither attractive, and im not controlled by my dick. i choose when and where i fuck. its not about me sticking it in any available hole.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2011)

If bio-chem's a fag then he's really a jew-fag


----------



## GMC1 (May 31, 2011)

...or Mormon


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2011)

GMC1 said:


> ...or Mormon


 
jew-fag-mormon-hot-tranny-fucker then, youre splitting hairs


----------



## Crono1000 (May 31, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I don't have to. I spent a couple years in southeast asia. Adams apple is a dead give away. I've seen enough trannies to  know what to look for. Thing is BillHicksFan you are gay. it's ok. be gay. don't try and rationalize it. you like to get fucked in the ass by a dudes junk. personally I have no interest in that, but to each their own



So you're saying the throat gives it away?  I always thought it was the hands.

As in, a tranny giving a handjob you can tell if they've been doing it since they were 15 with their own dick.  How can you tell when they give you a throatjob, since you seem to know?


----------



## Crono1000 (May 31, 2011)

Just wanna say, it always seems like people who are most vocally against homosexuality tend to be the closet homos?  It makes sense, if they have so much frustration not being able to practice what they want due to social restraints, then no one should have that joy.  Otherwise, why get so worked up over something that isn't directly buttfucking you if you're not gay?  (not referring to anyone in this thread, just saying)

also, this thread has 1000+ more views than a thread about actual women considered 9.5/10's.


----------



## CG (May 31, 2011)

Why so many views? Its interesting. Its taboo. Trannies in tranny porn look like hot broads.. with a johnson. Trannies are guaranteed anal. Common thought is that trannies are eaiser too lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 31, 2011)

Trannies do it in da butt


----------



## dogsoldier (May 31, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> also, this thread has 1000+ more views than a thread about actual women considered 9.5/10's.



Morbid curiosity. Just like probably half the people at car races are there to see a bloody crash.


----------



## KelJu (May 31, 2011)

Who is that chick/dude?


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 31, 2011)

1000 views says a lot of you closet homos want to see some moar...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 31, 2011)

Ok.  Post moar.  I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 1, 2011)

Nong Poy just doesn't get naked enough.


----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)

^5!!


----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)

and of course THIS tranny pic...


----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah I see none of what BMW is posting...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 2, 2011)

We need a new thread.  How many of yous have JO to this thread?


----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yeah I see none of what BMW is posting...



Can you see this buddy?






yeah, I thought so.


----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## adrien (Jun 3, 2011)

bmw is on a role...hahahahaha


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 4, 2011)

hot shemale hot shemale - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^I bet shed knock the top off your morning wood lmao


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 4, 2011)

bmw said:


>



^^ She looks like a fiesty one.

This one is just damn hot. 
V
V

Foxy Shemale Milena V gets Fucked - xHamster.com


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 5, 2011)

All right.  This is getting pretty ghey now.  You knigs have gone well beyond kidding about this hot tranny stuff.  

Anyhoo, let's see some moar!


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> where's all the tranny pics you fags!




Tired of fake people and cross dresser's ???? come and meet a REAL BEAUTY TRANSEXUAL - fort lauderdale escorts - backpage.com


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 13, 2011)

Sweet tranny blowjob & fuck


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 13, 2011)

hmmm waw holy shit. at the risk of sounding gay, that chick is fuckin hottttt even with that monster shlong. yea that sounded very gay lol


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 14, 2011)

ewwwww!


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 14, 2011)

you're gay if you're toungue has touched any part of a man or a cock has touched any part of you, just sayin


----------



## ItsAParadox (Aug 15, 2011)

It's the attraction towards a person traits that could make you gay or not. That's why some people (including myself) don't mind trannies. Just saying I would rather fuck Jessica Alba's body with a dick than let's say Flex Wheeler's body with a vagina. Needless to say I might not touch "her" cock...


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 15, 2011)

you guys are crazy lol


----------



## bmw (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm totally not surprised omega is in this thread LHJO to all the fine trannies.  How's it going with your tranny omega?  You plowing that ass yet?  Have you docked with her yet?


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 16, 2011)

no


----------



## CG (Aug 16, 2011)

Need moar hot trannies! I love chicks that always take it in tha pooper!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw (Aug 18, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> no



well get going bro!  Let us know how it is.  See if you can take pics of her cock and post here.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> All right.  This is getting pretty ghey now.  You knigs have gone well beyond kidding about this hot tranny stuff.
> 
> Anyhoo, let's see some moar!



I never claimed to be kidding.


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 18, 2011)

A is def...


----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 18, 2011)

yuck


----------



## eng (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont mind, it makes a good change. but i would not take it in the ass, it is strictly me fucking there ass and perhaps wanking them off at the same time.


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)

I always liked this girl.  She seems so naughty.


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

all the pics, blocked...


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)

your loss bro


----------



## OMEGAx (Oct 26, 2011)

bmw said:


> <


----------



## OMEGAx (Oct 26, 2011)

thats one woudl be hard to pass on from behind id imagine  but still lol eww


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)

you know you'd tear her shit up bro!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 26, 2011)

I seen that before but fuck me come on......you would have to ass fuck B.


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh I'd hit em all.




Twice!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 26, 2011)

Lmao ^


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

This thread...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> I seen that before but fuck me come on......you would have to ass fuck B.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## DLEATO (Oct 27, 2011)

This thread is....WRONG!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 27, 2011)

Then why did you click on a thread called Hot Trannys?

Don't tell me you thought this thread was a discussion regarding corvette transmissions...


----------



## bmw (Oct 27, 2011)

the excitement of the forbidden fruit.  He's confused.  He thinks it's wrong that he got turned on and LHJO to thoughts of having threesomes with hot trannies.  Fucking one in the ass while sucking off the other, running trains, eiffel tower, DP, rusty trombone.  Best LHJO session he's ever had and now he feels guilty but he knows he will keep dreaming of the possible chance his thoughts could someday become reality.

Poor kid...it's OK.  Let go of that guilt and be free.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 27, 2011)

bmw said:


> the excitement of the forbidden fruit. He's confused. He thinks it's wrong that he got turned on and LHJO to thoughts of having threesomes with hot trannies. Fucking one in the ass while sucking off the other, running trains, eiffel tower, DP, rusty trombone. Best LHJO session he's ever had and now he feels guilty but he knows he will keep dreaming of the possible chance his thoughts could someday become reality.
> 
> Poor kid...it's OK. Let go of that guilt and be free.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Oct 27, 2011)

that one looks photoshopped^^^

not convinced penis is real.

disappoint.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)

bmw said:


> that one looks photoshopped^^^
> 
> not convinced penis is real.
> 
> disappoint.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 27, 2011)

bmw said:


> that one looks photoshopped^^^
> 
> not convinced penis is real.
> 
> disappoint.





Dark Geared God said:


>



Damn there's some harsh critics here. My bad.  I'll be back with the goods later.


This song is a great soundtrack to this thread. 







YouTube Video


----------



## Rednack (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Oct 27, 2011)

Rednack said:


>


 

We can't see the pics...


----------



## ExLe (Oct 27, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Damn there's some harsh critics here. My bad.  I'll be back with the goods later.
> 
> 
> This song is a great soundtrack to this thread.
> ...


 

The Killers... Great band...


I was thinking the same thing about that pic... looked like a fake...

Reps for the song...

Neg for the pic...

We have a push my friend...


----------



## Silver Back (Oct 28, 2011)

lots of hot tranny ass in here

bmw is the tranny king/quenn


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> lots of hot tranny ass in here
> 
> bmw is the tranny king/quenn


 
bmw is a very admired and respectable member here among the IM community...

So will you be contributing to this thread with some sweet picks Silver back?...


----------



## GXR64 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 28, 2011)

How did you end up in this situation? Boy banged by shemale soccer players - XNXX.COM


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 29, 2011)

bmw said:


> I always liked this girl.  She seems so naughty.




Is that you with the mullet getting your tonsils massaged, bmw?


What's her name goddamit?


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 29, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> i wanna see a pic of a doc made pussy! they took tits and made them bigger and better, so what does a man made pussy look like and better yet how does it work


 

this link should have some photos. Personally, I was amazed at the amount of, well no penis.


Transsexual Sex Reassignment Surgery (male to female)


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Damn there's some harsh critics here. My bad.  I'll be back with the goods later.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 30, 2011)

ExLe said:


> BillHicksFan said:
> 
> 
> > Damn there's some harsh critics here. My bad.  I'll be back with the goods later.
> ...


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> ExLe said:
> 
> 
> > I dont stockpile trannie LHJO material. I just fuck the real thing.
> ...


----------



## eng (Oct 31, 2011)

chicks with dicks


----------



## eng (Oct 31, 2011)

more http://www.wowomg.com/


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

eng said:


>


 

This thread is called "Hot" trannys...

Not random trannys...


----------



## eng (Oct 31, 2011)

ExLe said:


> This thread is called "Hot" trannys...
> 
> Not random trannys...


you watched it spin... TOO MANY TIMES!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

eng said:


> you watched it spin... TOO MANY TIMES!


 
I am refering to your pics...

I have not seen the video yet...

The poor quality of pics (and I'm not talking resolution here) discouraged me from watching the link...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

I read this from start to finish and I have to ask...

What the fuck is wrong with you guys?! This is truly some disturbing shit! I vomited in my mouth reading through this


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 31, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I read this from start to finish and I have to ask...
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you guys?! This is truly some disturbing shit! I vomited in my mouth reading through this



yes but kept reading and whacking off???...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

To dudes, you wacked it to dudes?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I read this from start to finish and I have to ask...
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you guys?! This is truly some disturbing shit! I vomited in my mouth reading through this


 






 Read your post here...http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/suggestion-box/146322-add-tranny-gender-option.html#post2527746

You didn't seem to mind with my suggestion...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump...

For Charley...

It gets good at page 5...

Sadly I can't take credit for this thread...

We must credit Bill Hicks Fan...


----------

